# Crappie Tournaments



## Shine Runner (Dec 24, 2013)

Slab Masters Tournament Trail has posted its 2014 schedule.  There will be 2 tournaments on West Point, 1 on Jackson, and 2 on Oconee.  The Classic will be a 1 day event on Oconee on October 11.  Look forward to seeing everyone again next year and some new folks too.  Please bring a child to these events and ladies are welcome too! Not sure if I can post a link to our web site, so PM me for more info.  

Merry Christmas and Happy New Crappie Year too!


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment 2014 Season Flyer.pdf This is a flyer that can be printed out for our upcoming tournaments.  Please pass along to anyone you know that may be interested.  Contact info and web site info is on the attachment.  Thanks!


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 21, 2014)

1st tournament of the 2014 season is coming up fast.  Remember to get your entry/membership paid before the late fee applies.  Our web site has all the details and entry info posted


----------



## Shine Runner (Feb 3, 2014)

Late signup will be at Hwy 44 Sav-A-Lot BP as in the past from 5:30 AM till 6:30 AM. 

Weigh in will also be at the Sav-A-Lot BP as in the past.

There is a large bass tournament out of Sugar Creek on the same day. We may adjust fishing hours and weigh in cutoff and it will be covered Saturday AM at the Captains meeting along with any rule changes/questions.

Emails will be going out tonight to those who have updated their email addresses with Slab Masters. If you are not sure yours is up to date, send email to slabmasterstournaments@live.com with your info. 

Refer to our web site for complete details on the tournaments, points race, general info, past results, and more.

The fish are already wet, so don't let a little rain in the forecast keep you from catching those Oconee slabs! Bring your gear and lets catch some fish...........


----------



## Shine Runner (Feb 15, 2014)

West Point is coming up Feb 22 and then Jackson Mar 1........back to West Point on Mar 22

Flyer is updated on previous post above.  Look forward to seeing everyone at West Point along with sunny warm days and some kids getting out fishing too!


----------

